# old plastisol transfers



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Folks!- I was fortunate enough to find a slightly used hotronix 16x20 swing arm heat press. And along with it came a few hundred plastisol transfers from Transfer Express. As figured, I tried a few and no luck. I increased the heat and pressure but it still wouldn't transfer completely to the fabric. Is there any way to "rejuvenate" these or are they garbage? I figured that they would be good for practice but I guess not?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never done this but it may work. What if you some how dampened the paper a bit? Maybe this would rewet the inks and give you a better transfer. I'd recommend simply getting a big sponge, wring it out very well and just barely apply pressure to the transfer to the paper. 

Like I said, I've never done this, so let us know if something like this works. Good luck!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

pwapparel said:


> I have never done this but it may work. What if you some how dampened the paper a bit? Maybe this would rewet the inks and give you a better transfer. I'd recommend simply getting a big sponge, wring it out very well and just barely apply pressure to the transfer to the paper.
> 
> Like I said, I've never done this, so let us know if something like this works. Good luck!


Sorry, they are no good, probably due to the cheap paper they used. Silicone coated paper lasts longer


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisols are not water soluble so wetting them would do nothing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol transfers do have a shelf life. anywhere from 3 to 5 years.

I would go to transfer express site, find out exactly what temp and pressure you are suppose to use and try that. if no luck, throw them away.

Rick is right, water won't help ya with plastisol.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

plastisol... see that's the key word i missed.

I still wonder if something like that idea would help any inkjet based transfers. Hmm might have to try it out.

Good luck!


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

Just last week I used an American Legion design from transfer express that had a 2002 date on the order slip. I had to cut off the post # and town name so I could use the emblem for another post. I replaced that part with brand new post and town express names from transfer express. There was no difference between the 2002 emblem and the new parts. I washed the shirt after printing just to be sure that it would still look good. It's perfect!!!! No difference at all. I had them stored in the original plastic bag and box all these years. That might of been my good luck.
Marie


----------

